# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  فرصت طلایی دیپلم مجدد و برتری هایش نسبت ترمی

## pouyasadeghi

سلام

----------


## ata.beheshti

> سلام


علیک سلام

----------


## Mr Sky

*من شهریور معدلمو که ریاضیه ترمیم کنم میتونم از همون نمره های ترمیم برای کنکور تجربی استفاده کنم؟...یا دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم شهریور؟........اصلا با اومدن ترمیم دیپلم مجدد هنوز هست؟
.
.
.*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


سلام


سلام;-).....*

----------

